# Discus breeding set up



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear discus experts 

What is the minimum size tank required for a pair of breeding discus?

With the recent purchases of larger discuses, I have two pairs now - the females are laying eggs. Not that it's the easiest (or most challenging) thing to do but I'm thinking, why not give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I believe most breeding set up for for discus are not that big. Mine "was" only 25g and they laid eggs on regular basis.

Pretty sure Mello, April and Rick can provide some expert insight.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd
Never go less than 40 gallon. You can do 30 but harder to keep the water good enough for
Good shape. Water quality suffers
And you get bad full area and uneven rays in the dorsal and they start spitballing from bacterial infection , full flukes or ph bounces .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.279404,-123.003103


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many different ways you can go about it. Gordon is talking about a tank for the pair and April is talking about a tank that the babies can be grown out in. I keep all my breeding pairs in 20 gallon tanks. The advantage of a small tank is that it is much easier for the parents to keep the fry contained. This is critical for the first 2 days of free swimming as the fry are weak and have a tendancy to wander off. Typically I only leave the fry with the parents for around a week, after that they are removed to grow out tanks. My grow out tanks are 10's and 20's but this is a full time job for me and I have luxury of being able to do multiple 100% water changes on a daily basis. Most folks do not have time for this and so as April suggests bigger is better as it is more stable and can extend the time between water changes. In the past I used 40 gallon breeder tanks and they worked great for growing out.


----------

